# [SOLVED] Need Permission?



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

Win 7 Home Premium X64

I am using a version of Quicken I have used for years, including on this machine. 

Today it tells me :

"The item referred to by this shortcut cannot be accessed.
You may not have the appropriate permissions." 

The icon picture is missing, on the desktop and the task bar, just a generic box showing, 

This is in a window with "Explorer.exe" in the upper left corner. 

This is while I am signed on as Administrator with no password. 
I have used it like this for at least a month with no issue. 

This machine has one other STANDARD user, with a password, and I can get in that way. 

I tried to say Run as Administrator and got the same result.

How did I lose permission to use the same program I used yesterday?


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Need Permission?*

I created a new shortcut that seems to have fixed the problem .


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Which version of Quicken are you using, and where do you download it from?


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

Qucken 2001 deluxe, and I did not download it. I have the CD.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Glad that you have solved the issue on your own.:4-clap::wavey:


----------

